# Redding, California



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Actually, there is one target at 101 yards. Follow link for course layout:

http://str8arrow.webfactional.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/target_layout.jpg


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

5 pins max (NFAA rules) for BHFS


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Hope you guys come out.. ITs one hell of a tournament!!! Wait time between targets can get long.. Some bring a folding chair and book.. There will be plenty of cook shacks along the way for food and drinks.. I was in awe last year seeing all the shooters.. IT was something ill never forget.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*Redding*

I'll be there once again please stop by the NFAA booth and say hello


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Upper 70's today and part of the upper canyon has a new target...not sure how many are being rerouted.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Bigjim67 said:


> Thinking of shooting this, and was wondering if any ones shot this? Just wondering because a few us will be shooting bow hunter freestyle, I know it's 80 yds so how many pins should I be using, and exc.
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Best event in the country except for Vegas.
BHFS class is typically pretty stout, full of great shooters but because it's an NFAA National event the Handicap system is in play. You compete against your peers. 
HUGE raffle booth with thousands of dollars in prizes, 1500+ shooters, and GREAT TIMES! 

GO!!


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> Best event in the country except for Vegas.
> BHFS class is typically pretty stout, full of great shooters but because it's an NFAA National event the Handicap system is in play. You compete against your peers.
> HUGE raffle booth with thousands of dollars in prizes, 1500+ shooters, and GREAT TIMES!
> 
> GO!!


Chuck after watching Bowjunky videos, and talking to people who have shot this in the past with nothing but good things to say and about how much fun they have had, my wife and I decided to make the trip out this year!! Any suggestions for dot/pin sizes and setups??


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

As to pin setup, remember that there are only 6 targets over 60 yards, and 2 of them are at 63. There are also 6 targets at less than 15 yards. so you need to be on your short game as well. Shooting pins, you have a max of 5, learn to stack, and set your pins to the best advantage.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Best event in the country except for Vegas.
> BHFS class is typically pretty stout, full of great shooters but because it's an NFAA National event the Handicap system is in play. You compete against your peers.


Actually, I think you are referring to the A, B, C CLASS system that California uses. The breakpoints on whether you are an A or a B or a C shooter depend on your "Handicap" which is based on scores you've shot on Field or Hunter rounds and recorded on your "Handicap Card".

I don't think they actually ask to see your card unless you register as B or C and shoot a score which is unrealistic for people at that level. Then you'd BETTER have it and they MIGHT move you up anyway.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome shoot and a great weekend for sure. Lots of great people and definately the funnest shoot of the year for me


----------

